# Fluval Spec



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

My new video for the Fluval Spec made the Fluval blog WOOT!
http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-spec-fan-video/


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a nice little tank. I think I may have to pick one of those up. I'm interested in hearing how the plants do with the LED light. My current betta tank has one on it, and I was thinking about adding some live plants, but I've read mixed reviews on their promotion of plant growth.


----------



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

gummi said:


> That's a nice little tank. I think I may have to pick one of those up. I'm interested in hearing how the plants do with the LED light. My current betta tank has one on it, and I was thinking about adding some live plants, but I've read mixed reviews on their promotion of plant growth.


Thanks! The light seems really bright. I think it will be fine for low light plants. I will be sure to post an update in a few weeks or so.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous little tank! The betta in it looks bloated or something though


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

gph is high, I'd assume it can use a short spray bar kit with a 90° angle in it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the tank! Those anubias, wow. Lovely.

Ive always wanted one of these, though have never found one around.

I second the bloatedness! Perhaps consider making a thread about him in the disease section. There seems to be a bit of current in there, perhaps too much, even, so if its not a hassle, it might be good to lower it for him. But its not too bad.

Great tank!


----------



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> What a gorgeous little tank! The betta in it looks bloated or something though


 AWW he's just a baby.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

But still, he shouldnt be that bloated :/ If you fill out the sticky in the diseases thread, we can help you fix it so he's happy and healthy


----------



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> gph is high, I'd assume it can use a short spray bar kit with a 90° angle in it.


There is a flow adjustment lever on the pump. I think next water change I'm going to pull it out and tone it down a bit. As for the bloating issue with so many of you in agreement I will look at it more closely. My buddy spawned this guy earlier this year and he doesn't look a lot different than he did a month ago but that dosn't mean there went issues already. The last one I got from him was the same way. I kind of assumed he was just binging on blood worms as my friend tends to over feed IMO. I can say he doesn't have his scales poking out like I've seen once before ( in another persons tank) but I'll watch him carefully and keep checking the water just in case. thanks for the advice and complements everyone!


----------

